# 08 Madone squeak



## bleed_oil (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey all,

My 6.5 Pro has a terrible squeak to it every time I'm on the saddle. The second I get out of the saddle the sound disappears (pedaling or coasting so I know it's not my cleats).

I've had the LBS look at it and they can't find anything wrong. We cleaned and greased the seattube, seattube head, and saddle rails but the squeak is still there.

We push and pull on the whole thing but can't get the squeak unless someone is actually on the saddle.

I'm riding on a Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbon if that helps. Also, it's been on the cold side (between -4C and +2C) during my rides. Wondering if it warms up while inside and the squeak goes away.

I'll try a different saddle, maybe that'll help.

Any ideas?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

bleed_oil said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My 6.5 Pro has a terrible squeak to it every time I'm on the saddle. The second I get out of the saddle the sound disappears (pedaling or coasting so I know it's not my cleats).
> 
> ...


I haven't put my SLR (just the regular one) on yet, as am waiting for a new white one. But yeah, things squeak alot more in the cold than in the warmer weather. Especially if they are dry. 

I would do two things:
1) Mark your seat cap heigt on the seat mast and remove it. Inspect for any damage in and out. If okay, wipe down with a soft cloth and replace - with proper torque settings.

2) Take your saddle off and clean the rails and cap holders. Then reseat and retorque it.

EDIT, just reread your post and see that you have already done the above. (I also suggested using Pledge furniture polish)

On the next cold day, take just your saddle outside and flex it in your hands. It may be the carbon rails flexing inside the carbon shell.


----------



## JoeyBuck (Apr 2, 2008)

I have the same issue with a Fi'zik saddle on my 5.2. It appears to be from the cap holders rubbing on the rubber bushes in the seatpost. Drives me nuts. 
Make sure the seatpost bolt is torqued properly. I am going to try a slight bit of silicone grease on the rubber contact points. 
Hopefully, that will work.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

bleed_oil did you ever figure this out?

One thing I notice is that when it is cold outside, especially in the high teens, I invariably get squeak with my shoes/pedals. It drives me nuts, I actually think it is the cleat screws rubbing against the retainer plates, but who knows. It goes away as it get warmer. 

I know this is not your issue, but wondering if the temps have anything to do with it.


----------



## bleed_oil (Mar 6, 2008)

*squeak resolved*

We found that the bottom clamp portion, where Trek glues it, had cracked a bit and the carbon was rubbing against itself.

I put on a spare from the LBS and no squeak.

Got a replacement right away...

all that's left is cutting the steerer tube next week!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

bleed_oil said:


> Got a replacement right away...
> 
> all that's left is cutting the steerer tube next week!



Good to hear.

I cut my steerer last week. I am so lov'n this ride. Got a flat yesterday, first one for her. Just ordered some Mich P3 tires. I'm going for a ride...windy but warm.

peace
zac


----------



## bleed_oil (Mar 6, 2008)

*Zac's Madone*

Zac, you should post a few pics of her


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

bleed_oil said:


> Zac, you should post a few pics of her


There are a few scattered around in here in various threads.


----------



## Schrödinger's_Fridge (Jul 5, 2006)

Silicon Spray where the rails meet the saddle.


----------



## JoeyBuck (Apr 2, 2008)

I tried the above trick with the silicone spray and it helped, but did not eliminate the sqeak.
So I took off the seat mast and removed the saddle and mount bushings. Cleaned everything with rubbing alcohol, then lightly lubricated everything with silicone grease. 
When I was removing the seatpost mount locking screw, it made the same noise as I was hearing on the bike. Be sure to lube around the cap of the allen bolt where it meets the bushing compression clamp. And use a torque wrench!
Quiet as a church mouse now. I was a bit nervous about things slipping when using grease, but no problems so far.


----------

